# Acer H233H monitor goes black after 2 seconds, hardware issue!



## vanalmelo (May 20, 2010)

Recently, I moved back down from college, and brought back my Acer H233H 23" HD LCD Monitor. My original setup was plugging in my monitor to my laptop computer via HDMI or VGA cable. It worked perfectly, and Windows 7 32-bit had no issues.

Recently, a very large problem has come up. Whenever I plug my monitor into any source (computer, xbox, etc) the monitor works perfectly for the first 2-3 seconds, then the backlights shut off. The LCD is still showing the image, but the backlights are not illuminating the image (you can tell by looking very close to the monitor and seeing a faint image). This happens for every port on the monitor, VGA, and HDMI (I do not have anything with a DVI port).

I then opened up the monitor to check if there was some component that has fried or is damaged in any way.
Here are the chips inside the monitor:


















I read on some other forums (http://bit.ly/dCj6hP) that there is usually an issue with the power inverters, but I would like to see if there is a problem as a whole. The first image is what I assume to be the chipset that powers the entire monitor, since the power cable plugs directly into the chip, where the second image is the chipset that deals with the source input (VGA, HDMI, DVI).

It seems to me that there is an issue with the power, and that after 2-3 seconds of power, the monitor shuts off the backlight in order to either save the monitor from frying, or is just a connection issue.

If anyone can steer me in the right direction to fixing this by myself, that would be of immense help! The local computer shops cannot fix it themselves, and our Frys Electronic store said that they could fix it for $70, but it will be gone for 8-12 WEEKS, which I do not have the time for :upset:

***To clarify, here is my step-by-step procedure of what is wrong. I plug my monitor to the wall for power, then I plug my HDMI cable into the source. The monitor turns on, shows the ACER logo, then the source image shows up perfectly, then shuts off after 2-3 seconds of light. The monitor is still receiving a signal, because the power button is still colored white (signaling that there is a signal from the source). If you look very close to the screen, the image is still there because the LCD screen is showing it, but the backlight does not illuminate the image since it is off. I never had any issue like this before, but I would like to fix this asap!***


----------



## bkakaris (May 12, 2010)

I have a 15" dell monitor that I had that problem with the shop around here told me 65 to fix it but thats what my whole monitor cost me. So I did some digging poking and a little bit of electrical testing turned out to be my main power supply unit. It was shutting off because of a short in the unit itself to protect the rest of the monitor. I found my unit for 25 dollars it was used but had a 1 yr warranty replaced it over two years ago and havent had a problem since. So I would suggest just repacing the power supply unit.


----------

